# Article about local church involvement in missions



## Pergamum (Mar 19, 2012)

Missions - a Sovereign Grace Perspective: Local churches - get active in missions!

This is an article I wrote about getting local churches more involved in missions:



> The importance of the local church in missions:
> 
> A missionary can be likened to a sailing vessel, the missionary’s journey to a great sea voyage. The sweat of many brows and many calloused hands make the vessel seaworthy. Then, the sails are hoisted, farewells are given, and the vessel debarks, often crossing vast spaces and reaching lands far different from home. Sails which are full and rounded with the wind drive the ship onward towards its destination.
> 
> Without a solid launching port, the missionary vessel often founders or is lost at sea. One’s local sending church is such a port, a harbor from which to launch the missionary vessel in zealous obedience to the biblical mandate. Much peril was faced by trading companies reaching precious spices in days of old; how much greater is our charter, how much more regal our sending King, and how much more vital the goal of our journey.




I give some hints on how local churches can be more active:




> ​*
> Best Practices for Missions Engagement*
> 
> Below are some tips for churches trying to increase missions engagement:
> ...


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks - I'll post this on my church's FB wall.


----------

